# Management Software



## Jovi (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello, is there anybody with recent experience with FastManager and/or Printavo?

According to what I have read online, the first one seems to be more towards to what I need, but I'm really worried because I don't see recent significant updates on their website. Are they keeping up with your needs?

I know there is other software available, but they will be really expensive for our budget. In our situation, we need about 9 people to access the system: designers, sales reps, production manager, management, etc.

Please help with your suggestions as real users.

Your cooperation will really be appreciated.


----------



## tern101 (Feb 21, 2008)

Did you start using FastManager? I have been interested in both Fastmanger and PriceIt software, but I have not tried either.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Run through a trial of both! You should be able to compare to what your needs are and make a solid decision


----------



## FlashDave (Jan 9, 2017)

I have been a long time user of Fastmanager since they started way back...well a long time ago! I used it in my small screen printing business of about 8 employees until I sold in 2012. I found it easy to use & the features to be very useful. It's great for doing quoting, work orders, scheduling and invoices. The task manager is very useful too, I would print out a daily workday sheet for each dept which was easy for my team to follow...and also had computers in each dept all linked in to FM so they could reference & update the program as they went. We would log all job details such as ink colours, screen mesh, print order etc. This was good to reference if repeating a print job. I now work from home doing artwork colour separations and small screen-print jobs. I find having the quoting, work order & invoicing features of FM to still be very useful. My business is all in one place. I am still running the old stand alone FM software and haven't upgraded to the subscription based product so can't comment on any new features. FM is what I have used for many years so I guess I am just used to it....it works great for me.


----------



## tern101 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you! Your experience matches their references. Cheers, Jim


----------

